# Thinkpad E420-No Sound from Internal Speakers



## godsownman (Sep 25, 2011)

Hello, 

We just purchased ( 7 days back) a Thinkpad E420 series laptop. This came without the OS pre-installed. So I installed the OS( Windows 7 ultimate) and then through the Lenovo software updater , installed all the drivers. 

Now, the problem we are facing is - this machine refuses to play any sound through the internal speakers. I hear no beeps too when the laptop starts. 

However, if I plug in the headphones, I hear the sound only via the headphones. The system recognises when the headphones are plugged and unplugged. 

The drivers installed are the Conexant 20672 Smart Audio HD drivers version 8.32.27.00. 

The only surprising part is that if I play any music the volume control in the tray when expanded to move the slider shows the green bar moving up and down as it would normally do when the sound is being played - only , here there is no sound. 

Considering its only *seven *days old do you all think I should forget about the speakers and continue using it or should I give it to for service ? 

Kindly assist me in resolving this. 

Thank you.


----------



## red dragon (Sep 26, 2011)

Uninstall and reinstall the driver again,check for driver conflicts(long and painful)
If everything fail,give them a call.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 26, 2011)

@op contact ibm/lenovo service


----------

